# savoir s'y prendre / s'y prendre bien / mal /à l'envers



## imara

Ante todo, saludos. Es mi primer post. 
Pues eso, me gustaría saber qué significa esta expresión. El contexto es el siguiente: Mary es la criada de Mme. Smith. Ésta última dice: "Je regrette de ne pas avoir conseillé à Mary d'y ajouter un peu d'anis étoilé. La prochaine fois, je saurais m'y prendre" (de "La cantatrice chauve", Ionesco).
Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Hola Imara:
Bienvenida al foro
"savoir s'y prendre" es saber hacer algo, saber las distintas fases de lo que se quiere hacer , por ejemplo cómo y cuándo poner los distintos ingredientes de una receta o saber cómo enseñar algo a un niño, o saber qué teoremas o fórmulas aplicar en un problema de mates o de química...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Imara y bienvenida al foro:

Tras las explicaciones estupendas de Paquit&, te doy una traducción bastante habitual para esta expresión: saber cómo actuar /proceder.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## imara

Muchas gracias


----------



## Franja

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
(Pensez à consulter les fils existants )​
Hola a todos, 
  Tengo que traducir al español la primera escena de La Cantatrice Chauve de Ionesco. Es una obra del teatro del absurdo donde el vocabulario empleado es muy neutro, sencillo pero que queda raro al mismo tiempo, suena artificial y objetivo por parte de los personajes. Bueno, En este sentido, hablando de una receta que un personaje no consiguió, me cuesta traducir en español esta expresión : « la prochaine fois, je saurai m’y prendre ». La próxima vez, sabré cómo hacerlo ? me parece que se pierde la matiz que le quiere dar el autor…
  Muchas gracias !


----------



## Tina.Irun

> « la prochaine fois, je saurai m’y prendre ». La próxima vez, sabré cómo hacerlo ? me parece que se pierde la matiz que le quiere dar el autor…


Hola:
Otra posibilidad: "la próxima vez, sabré arreglármerlas"


----------



## café olé

De acuerdo con Tina: "ya me las arreglaré la próxima vez"... pero quizás también "la próxima vez me lo montaré bien/mejor" (que es una expresión muy coloquial y muy actual).


----------



## Franja

gracias! y amaNarselas funciona también?
pero no suena demasiado coloquial? (en francés es un nivel de expresion antiguo, bien escrito)


----------



## café olé

No. _Amañárselas_ no es demasiado coloquial y sí algo anticuado: probablemente sea término adecuado para una traducción literal del texto de Ionesco. (Yo pensaba, al contrario, que se trataba de una adaptación a los tiempos actuales, por eso proponía _montárselo)._
También existe _apañárselas_, casi con el mismo significado.


----------



## Franja

gracias café olé.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

__________________
Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu qu'un fil existait déjà sur la même phrase. Veuillez donc lire le fil depuis le début. Martine (Mod...)
__________________

Aux différentes propositions j'ajoute :
- componérmelas / ingeniármelas (moins familier que _apañárselas_)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mlorenzo233

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos
​ 

Hola! qué podrá significar s'y prendre mal ?? supongo que se trata de una expresión, que no puede ser su traducción literal, no?
Alguna sugerencia? Muchas gracias, pepa


----------



## lavecilla

Bonsoir:


Il s'y prend mal avec les maths = no se le dan bien las matemáticas

(Perdona que diga casi lo mismo que tú, Suroeste, pero estaba escribiendo este mensaje cuando de pronto apareció el tuyo. Bueno, pues aprovecho para corregirte una palabra, que seguramente será un error de teclado: pas "opinaís"  mais "opináis")
(Me gustaría colocar aquí uno de esos muñecos sonrientes pero no los encuentro por ninguna parte).-  Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola Mlorenzo:

Te damos la bienvenida al foro. 

Hemos dicho que necesitamos una frase para saber cómo podríamos resolver la traducción. De esa forma, sabremos con certeza a qué se refiere la expresión en el contexto.

*S'y prendre* sería algo así como "arreglárselas"; *s'y prendre mal *significa lo contrario, esto es, no conseguir algo por haber cometido un error usar una técnica incorrecta para hacer algo.



> *S'y prendre*. Agir d'une certaine manière en vue d'obtenir un résultat déterminé. Synon. _s'arranger, procéder, se débrouiller_. _S'y prendre bien, mal_.
> 
> Fuente: www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/prendre


Saludos,


swift


----------



## suroeste

swift said:


> :
> *S'y prendre* sería algo así como "arreglárselas"; *s'y prendre mal *significa lo contrario, esto es, no conseguir algo por haber cometido un error.
> swift



¡Hola Mlorenzo!

"s'y prendre mal" no préjuge pas du fait que tu réussisses ou pas (no conseguir algo) mais que tu te débrouilles mal, tu procèdes mal pour arriver au résultat.

Je reprends mon exemple du clou  : si tu essayes d'enfoncer un clou en le tenant entre l'index et le majeur par exemple, on te dira : " tu t'y prends mal (avec ce clou)"

algo como "componerselas mal"...pues no se si diría en español 

PD : Gracias a lavecilla por corregirme 

Saludos
SO


----------



## swift

Bueno, otra vez metí la pata. Se trata de un error de ejecución y no de un fallo en la consecución.

Pero sin frase y sin contexto...


----------



## mlorenzo233

Es perfecto! concuerda con la idea que tenía. Siento no haber incluído contexto, pero es una expresión que se ha citado en mi presencia.  Muchas gracias!!

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida Suroeste!!  tropezar con esta página ha sido todo un hallazgo!!  merçi beaucoup!  Pepa


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Añadiré estas:

- Se te da de pena
- Eres más torpe con

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mlorenzo233

Ah!  ja! ja! J'ai bien compris, maintenant.  Merçi mon ami


----------



## moontrip

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
​
Hola,
tengo que traducir esta expresión : "je ne sais pas m'y prendre". El texto es un extracto de Alexis ou le traité de vain combat de Yourcenar y trata de una mujer que no quiere escribir largas cartas.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Parafuso

Bonjour, j'essaye de comprendre une phrase d'une chanson du collectif Fauve (De ceux)
Ils parlent de la maladresse. 
Podría tener relación con entregarse a los demás o algo que no tiene mucho que ver "personas a las que los demás no entienden, que son malinterpretadas por los otros"

[...]Nous sommes de ceux qui font l'amour en deux temps
Nous sommes *de ceux qui s'y prennent à l'envers avec les autres*
Nous sommes de ceux sur lesquelles on ne parie jamais
Nous sommes de ceux qui n'savent plus raisonner de façon logique [..]


Merci d'avance


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No sé si has visto que tu pregunta ha sido unida a un hilo ya abierto, léelo desde el principio .

Para el caso de _savoir s'y prendre avec quelqu'un_ se prodría traducir por:
- tener don de gente

Y en el caso de la canción:
- ...somos de los que tienen el don de gente torcido / del revés

Es solo una pista, sin lugar a duda mejorable.

Au revoir, hasta luego
¡Felices fiestas!​


----------



## Parafuso

Merci et feliz Navidad


----------

